# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Παράνομη σύλληψη ωδικών πτηνών με ιξούς, Λήμνος

## Gardelius

Στις 6 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015, ημέρα Κυριακή και ώρα 13:00 ο Ομοσπονδιακός Θηροφύλακας Μουστάκας Χρυσόστομος μαζί με δασοφύλακα της Διεύθυνσης Δασών Λέσβου, ενώ πραγματοποιούσε υπηρεσία στην περιοχή Σωληνάρια Λήμνου, διενεργώντας έλεγχο σε διερχόμενο όχημα διαπίστωσαν ότι ο οδηγός μετέφερε 25 καρδερίνες μέσα σε ένα κλουβί και 60 ξόβεργες (ιξούς). Πρόκειται για τον Π.Δ. κάτοικο Χίου, ο οποίος παραδέχτηκε ότι είχε αιχμαλωτίσει τα πουλιά. Του έγινε γνωστό ότι η η σύλληψη οδικών πτηνών με παγίδες είναι παράνομη, κατατέθηκε μήνυση, ενώ τα μέσα σύλληψης (ιξοί) και τα πουλιά κατασχέθηκαν και απελευθερώθηκαν άμεσα.


Πηγή




*
Μπράβο τους !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## stefos

Συνήθως πια είναι η ποινή για αυτές τις καταστάσεις? Ξέρει κάποιος ?

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

οι ποινες ειναι για γελια, γι'αυτο και δεν υδρωνει το αυτι τους.

----------


## dimitris_patra

> οι ποινες ειναι για γελια, γι'αυτο και δεν υδρωνει το αυτι τους.


ακριβώς έτσι.......σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μάλιστα οι ποινές προκαλούν........

----------


## ppprc

οι ποινες σε σχεση με τα κερδη που μπορει να αποφερει μια τετοια επιχειριση εειναι επιεικως για κλαματα!(τουλάχιστο στην Κυπρο που γνωριζω)

----------


## jk21

βασικα δεν υπαρχει καν αυτοφωρο; τι σημαινει κατατεθηκε μηνυση; δεν τα ξερω καλα ,αλλα θα μαθω απο καπου και θα τα ξαναπουμε

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

φυσικα και δεν υπαρχει αυτοφωρο....

----------


## dimitris_patra

> βασικα δεν υπαρχει καν αυτοφωρο; τι σημαινει κατατεθηκε μηνυση; δεν τα ξερω καλα ,αλλα θα μαθω απο καπου και θα τα ξαναπουμε


τι να μάθεις Δημήτρη........κακώς κατά την γνώμη μου λέμε για το κέρδος που μπορεί να έχει κάποιος......η ζημιά που προκαλεί είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα.
Και βέβαια είναι άλλο πράγμα να πιάσουν έναν πιτσιρικά και άλλο να πιάσουν κάποιον ο οποίος προκαλεί πραγματική καταστροφή.
Συνήθως απ ότι ξέρω σε "ερασιτέχνες πουλοπιάστες" οι ποινές είναι 3-4 μήνες με αναστολή.
Όμως υπάρχουν ακραίες περιπτώσεις και η ποινή είναι πρόκληση.....κυριολεκτικά χάδι.
Αν θέλεις να σας δείξω φωτό που θα φρικάρετε.......και να μάθετε και την ποινή που πήρε αυτός "ο κύριος".......προσφατη υπόθεση, περσινή.

----------


## jk21

αν μπορεις να αλλοιωσεις την εικονα στο προσωπο και να μην φαινεται το ονομα εκτος αν ειναι απο το κρατος ανακοινωμενο (για να ειμαστε οκ ) ναι ενημερωσε μας 


Δημητρη στο facebook ειδικα σε κρυφες ομαδες γινεται πανικος .Δυστυχως αυτη ειναι η κατασταση και οσο δεν αλλαζει η ορνιθοκουλτουρα του τοπου ,ουτε αυτο θα αλλαξει  ...

----------


## dimitris_patra

εδώ.......σελίδα του δασαρχείου

http://dasarxeio.com/2014/11/20/421-3/

και η συνέχεια.......για κλάματα .....η ποινή που επέβαλε το δικαστήριο

http://www.rodiaki.gr/article/296023...-ta-129-poylia

τι να πεις......τι σχόλιο να κάνεις??????

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν χωρις αναστολη ,για παραδειγματισμο και οχι δικαιοσυνη ,ισως αρκουσε .....


τα χαλια μας ....

----------


## kostaskirki

Με αυτην την ''δικαιοσυνη'' και αυτες τις ποινες ειναι φυσικο να μην φοβουνται και να συνεχιζουν τον βιασμο της φυσης!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ρε τους ηλιθιους ακου να του κατασχεσουν τις οξιες..................ξερετε ποσο μασιμα και φτυσιμο θελουν για να φτιαχτουν ολες αυτες οι οξιες? και φυσικα δεν τις ειχε για εμποριο ο ''ανθρωπος'' .......για να πιασει ενα πουλι χρειαζεται 100 οξιες για να το συγκρατησουν........
με 300 ευρω προστημο ποιος απο ολους αυτους που συμμετειχαν σε αυτη την υποθεση θα πληρωθει?????

και σταματαω εδω. :redface:  :redface:

----------


## jk21

κοιταξτε και με τι ωραια λογια κανουν promotion .... εκσυγχρονισμος ! 





> Διαθεσιμες ξοβεργες ασπρες για αγκαθιες!με πολυ καλο κολλημα στελνονται προς ολη την ελλαδα με αντικαταβολη ελτα!! +5 ευρω τα μεταφορικα, τις ξοβεργες φτιαχνει φιλαρακι μου για οποιοδηποτε πληροφορια σε μηνυμα!! 1 ευ εκαστος,οποιος δεν μεινει ευχαριστημενος να μου το πει!!ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΝΑ ΟΛΑ!!ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΡΑΚΛΗΔΕΣ
> 
> Να ενημερωσω για οσους ενδιαφερονται εχτες παρελαβα τις πρωτες βεργες και απο δευτερα θα αρχισουνε οι αποστολες μιλαμε παντα για καθαρες βεργες απο σαντορινη ουτε σταζουνε ουτε εχουνε μεσα διαφορα χημικα θα υπαρχουνε και για υγρασια και για ηλιο γιατι ειπαμε ολες οι βεργες δεν ειναι για ολους τους καιρους θα κρατηθη σειρα προτεραιότητας και στελνονται απο 25 κοματια και πανω με εξοδα αποστολης απο 2.50 εως 3.50 ευρο αναλογα τις βεργες που περνετε....

----------


## Gardelius

Για μένα το θέμα είναι ότι ακούγονται κάποια "περισσότερα" από το παρελθόν ... στο ...... Που ζούμε είναι <<κάτι>> και αυτό ...........

----------


## stefos

Αν κανεις μια βόλτα στο fb θα αηδιασεις .έχει δίκιο ο jk........ Εγώ νομίζω οτι μπορεί να σταματήσει το χαλί αυτό  μόνο εάν επιβληθούν (χοντρά ) χρηματικα  προστιμα, να ζοριστουν πραγματικα να πληρωσουν ,για παράδειγμα 5000 ευρώ και πανω, πιστεύω οτι θα το σκεφτοντουσαν να το ξανακάνουν μετα απο τέτοια καμπάνα και σε περιπτωση που δεν έχει τα χρηματα κρατηση μέχρι να τα βρει .
Έχω την εντύπωση πως αυτό θα (δούλευε). Μόνο με την ιδέα τι τους περιμένει θα κολωνανε!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Επειδη ειμαι ασχετος, τα πουλια αυτα μετα που τα προωθουν;

----------


## jk21

που τα προωθουν ; περα απο αυτα που ισως θα κρατησουν για την παρτη τους , στο διαδικτυο ,σε πετ σοπ κλπ 

αν μαλιστα αυτοι οι πιασοπουλαδες εκτος απο ξοβεργες και διχτυα , ειδικευονται και σε κατεβασμα φωλιων ,στην πελατεια τους συμπεριλαμβανονται ανυποψιαστοι χομπιστες ή εκτροφεις που θελουν να μπουν στο χωρο της πραγματικης εκτροφης  και προμηθευονται τα πουλια αυτα απο ενδιαμεσους ,που στη βιτρινα φαινονται ως εκτροφεις .... 

αλλα  και υποψιασμενους εκτροφεις και μη ,που ξερουν τι παιρνουν αλλα το αποδεχονται ....


Δεν αρκουν μονο τα ισχυρα προστιμα (που εισπρατονται και δεν σβηνονται στην πορεια .... ) που σαφως απαιτουνται .Χρειαζεται ευρυτερη αλλαγη της ορνιθοκουλτουρας .Να πω οτι ειμαι αισιοδοξος θα πω ψεματα ... απλα δεν εχω απογοητευτει πληρως

----------


## Gardelius

Στέφανε ,... "αλλα" είναι τα δικά μας προβλήματα σ αυτή τη χωρα... μην το ανοίξω τώρα. 

Το θέμα είναι να μην γινόταν ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο στα πουλιά αυτά... Αλλα.....  είναι τεράστιο το ζήτημα και η συζήτηση ......

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μαλιστα. Αυτα ομως απ'οσο ξερω δεν επιβιωνουν για πολυ σε αιχμαλωσια ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## jk21

Καποια καταληγουν τις πρωτες δυο μερες της συλληψης τους .Καποια  αντεχουν λιγο περισσοτερο αλλα συντομα (ειδικα αν ειναι αβαφα ) καταληγουν και αυτα  με προβληματα που θα δεις εδω 

*Άρρωστη Καρδερίνα : οι βασικές ασθένειες*


καποια πεθαινουν αν οχι τους πρωτους μηνες ,καπως αργοτερα 

καποια θα αντεξουν αλλα δεν θα ζευγαρωσουν ποτε στην αιχμαλωσια ,ακομα και αν οι κατοχοι τους το προσπαθησουν 

καποια ελαχιστα θα ζευγαρωνουν αλλα δεν θα κλωσσανε ή δεν θα μεγαλωνουν τα μικρα τους 

καποια απειροελαχιστα  θα γινουν γονεις και ειναι αυτα που αποτελεσανε την κακη αρχη της εκτροφης ,οπως κακη αρχη ειχε γινει καποτε με το αγριο καναρινι .Μαζι με αυτα που γεννηθηκαν απο κλεμμενα αυγα στην αιχμαλωσια με θετους γονεις και τα αλλα που κλαπηκανε απο τη φυση και τη φωλια της μανας τους και μεγαλωσανε και αυτα απο καναρινια ή ταισμα απο ανθρωπο 

Αυτα ειναι η βαση της εκτροφης που ξεκινησε και πρεπει να συνεχιστει ομως σε σωστες βασεις ,χωρις ουτε ενα πουλι ξανα απο τη φυση  , με διαθεση διαδοσης της εκτροφης απο τους παλιοτερους προς τους νεοτερους και οχι κερδοσκοπικους σκοπους  , με σεβασμο των νεοτερους σε οσους παλιοτερους προσπαθησανε την εκτροφη με τιμιο τροπο ,με διαδοσης της γνωσης της ζωης των πουλιων αυτων στη φυση ,με προτροπη να την παρακολουθησουνε ολο και περισσοτεροι ως βοηθεια στην προσπαθεια εκτροφης αλλα και τροπο να αγαπησουν αυτα τα πουλια περισσοτερο .Γιατι οταν τα δινεις ολα στη σωστη εκτροφη τους ,οταν παρακολουθεις τα γεννημενα στη φυση και μονο εκει ,τοτε βρισκεσαι σιγουρα σε δρομο να τα αγαπησεις περισσοτερο .Τον μονο δρομο καποτε πολυ αργοτερα ,πολλοι λιγοι να μοιαζουν σε αυτους για τους οποιους ανοιχτηκε αυτο το θεμα  ...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με τα λεγομενα σου Δημητρη, βλεπεις ομως απο την αλλη και το οξυμωρο της καταστασης, ε; Οτι δλδ αν δεν ειχαν υπαρξει καποιοι ανθρωποι να αιχμαλωτισουν καποια πουλια δε θα ειχαμε την επιλογη της αγαπημενης μας ασχολιας, ειτε αυτη ειναι η εκτροφη, ειτε απλα η φροντιδα πτηνων.

----------


## jk21

σεβομαι το δικαιωμα των μελων μας ,αλλα και καθε ανθρωπου ,να εχει αυτο το χομπι που εχει και ισως την διαθεση του να μην θελει να μπει στη σκεψη αν θα θελε ή οχι να υπαρχουν οι συνθηκες που δημιουργησανε την εκτροφη των καναρινιων ,των παπαγαλων κλπ

Εγω προτιμουσα να μην εχει υπαρξει κατι τετοιο και να ειμασταν ενα φορουμ χομπιστων παρατηρησης των πουλιων στη φυση ειτε γυρω απο τα σπιτια μας ,ειτε στην εξοχη .Ομως οπως βλέπεις στην προσπαθεια μου για το καλυτερο μελλον των πουλιων σε συνθηκες εκτροφης ,εφτασα στο σημειο υπερβασης ,να εκτρεφω ακομα και ειδος που λιγες γεννιες πισω ,οι προγονοι του ηταν στη φυση ! Ζω για να βλεπω μια αντιστοιχη αντιθετης κατευθυνσης  υπερβαση , απο ανθρωπους σαν αυτους που περιγραφονται στο θεμα που εχει εδω ανοιχτει !

----------

